# No WINS server & Ping Network Failed



## moew27 (Feb 11, 2005)

*Problem:* Diagnosis error message says “ * No WINS server is available for this connection”* & 
“ *Ping Network 192.168.1.255 : Failed* “ 

*Details:*
While trying to install a new wireless router I have been running my main computer, which connects to the internet using Ethernet, through the new router. While on the phone with _Netgear support_, they asked me to check to make sure my main computer would be able to access the internet through my cable modem because it would be important for setting up the wireless router. Although it worked fine while connected through the new wireless router, it would not work while connected directly from the cable modem into the computer. I tried several different cords, but none of them worked any better.

I uninstalled and reinstalled the Network driver twice. Still it did not work.
I ran a diagnostic on the Network driver and found the following:

*Connection test passed*

Test details

This adapter is configured to obtain an 
IP address automatically. The adapter 
obtained an IP address from a DHCP server. 

*** Ping Gateway 192.168.1.1 : Passed
*** Ping DNS 192.168.1.1 : Passed
*X* No WINS server is available for this connection 
*X* Ping Network 192.168.1.255 : Failed

*Link Test*
Connected at maximum speed of link partner 
of 100 Mbps Full Duplex.
Cable Offline Test

*** Good quality cable detected.

Hardware Test
*** EEPROM Test : Passed
*** FIFO Test : Passed
*** Register Test : Passed
*** Interrupt Test : Passed
*** Loopback Test(s) : Passed

*What I am using:*

•	Windows XP Pro
•	Dell Inspiron 530
•	My ISP is COMCAST
•	Comcast’s modem is TOUCHSTONE TELEPHONY MODEM
•	Wireless router is NETGEAR WGR614v7
•	Main computer is wired, Ethernet. Trying to get other computers wireless, but not hooked up yet.
•	All Windows updates are up to date.


Microsoft Windows XP [Version 5.1.2600]
(C) Copyright 1985-2001 Microsoft Corp.
*Windows IP Configuration*

Host Name . . . . . . . . . . . . : Maureen
Primary Dns Suffix . . . . . . . :
Node Type . . . . . . . . . . . . : Unknown
IP Routing Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
WINS Proxy Enabled. . . . . . . . : No

Ethernet adapter Local Area Connection 3:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Intel(R) 82562V-2 10/100 Network Con
nection
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-1D-09-8F-F7-AE
Dhcp Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
IP Address. . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.2
Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.255.0
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.1
DHCP Server . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.1
DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.1
Lease Obtained. . . . . . . . . . : Wednesday, August 19, 2009 11:01:45 PM
Lease Expires . . . . . . . . . . : Thursday, August 20, 2009 10:44:57 PM


Thank you, in advance for your help in this matter.

Moe W.


----------



## Suncoast (Jul 28, 2009)

> While on the phone with _Netgear support_, they asked me to check to make sure my main computer would be able to access the internet through my cable modem because it would be important for setting up the wireless router. Although it worked fine while connected through the new wireless router, it would not work while connected directly from the cable modem into the computer. I tried several different cords, but none of them worked any better.


Shame on Netgear. Most cable companies look at the MAC address of the device you connect to the Cable Modem. Some cable companies actually require that you call them to change the MAC address. Others require you push a tiny reset button on the back of the cable modem. Most just require you power cycle the cable modem after plugging a new device into it. (The MAC address is an identifier on all network devices that shows the manufacturer and usually the serial number of the device.) 

Since they gave you the run around on that one, next time you call, tell them you want to clone your PC's MAC address on your Wireless Router. That way you can switch back and forth between a direct PC connect and your Netgear access device without needing to reset the cable modem. 

I'm not sure why you are getting a WINS error. But unless you are part of a corporate network, or you are running a Windows Server of some kind, you do not need WINS. Leave all your settings for WINS server as zeroes or blank. The error is normal. 

The Ping Broadcast IP Address of 192.168.1.255 is also normal if you are the only device on the network. That error means no other device can hear you. 

Steve


----------

